# EastEnders problem in the North of England



## Benedict (Jun 8, 2002)

If you have a SP for EastEnders on BBC1NTH it will not record tonight as the guide data incorrectly lists "Christa Does Bollywood" at 7:30.

All other BBC1 regions appear to be OK.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

When I read the title of this thread I thought it was going to be some comment about language differences and a request for translation or something


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

LOL. Me too, as it 'appens. Ey up sithee


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

The listings were sent out with the programme on the wrong day (Digiguide has the same listings).


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

What Did I Pay My Lifetime Subscription For!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deesee (Nov 4, 2002)

You should be ashamed of yourself, what`s wrong with Emmerdale, or even Coronation st, but not East Enders


----------



## hokkers999 (Jan 5, 2006)

alextegg said:


> When I read the title of this thread I thought it was going to be some comment about language differences and a request for translation or something


I was going to add - yes the problem is that they are showing it !


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> What Did I Pay My Lifetime Subscription For!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The majority of *CORRECT* information, perhaps?


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

cwaring said:


> The majority of *CORRECT* information, perhaps?


Luckily my MCE machine recorded with no problems, oh and the guide data for this is FREE,


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

6022tivo said:


> Luckily my MCE machine recorded with no problems, oh and the guide data for this is FREE,


But a TiVo + Lifetime sub, was still cheaper than most Brand Name MCE PC's right?


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

No, my MCE machine cost about £100, was only a P4 with 512MB, MCE does NOT need a powerful machine.

Also with it being in the kitchen, I can browse the web and check emails, as well as being a HUB for all my extenders to watch the stuff round the house.

I actually prefer the interface now, and the reliability is now very good. 

I am sad to say, but I could not recommend TiVo anymore to anyone, I would get laughed at about the £10 PCM for the "Service" and the fact that it won't work with extenders is a little poor. I used to like the interface, but prefer MCE's now, and it is free to be fair. TiVo need a good hard rethink in the UK.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> Luckily my MCE machine recorded with no problems, oh and the guide data for this is FREE,


Right. So the data for MCE's is *NEVER* wrong? Even if you said 'yes' I wouldn't believe you


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

Don't think that's his point, if it is same level of accuracy for ten pounds a month or lifetime versus free, he has a point.

I must admit I am now running MCE on my main home PC and as it is in an attic room on the second floor I can get freeview reception with a desktop aerial, so I've been playing with it to record clashes etc. 

I am now also convinced that when the TiVo dies (or possibly before) that MCE is my next step.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

alextegg said:


> Don't think that's his point....


Me getting the wrong end of the argument. No surprise there then 

Yep. If my Tivo kicks the bucket at least I'll have the V+ Box


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

cwaring said:


> Yep. If my Tivo kicks the bucket at least I'll have the V+ Box


If your Tivo kicks the bucket I feel sure you will buy another one on Ebay Carl  :up:

So only if Tivo UK withdraws UK service altogether one day and our forum gurus have by then lost interest in supprting an alternate data source or if a far better product than Tivo S1 ever comes along (a UK Tivo S3 for instance) will you ever stop using your Tivo.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

alextegg said:


> I am now also convinced that when the TiVo dies (or possibly before) that MCE is my next step.


Come and join us in sunny MCE land; the water's lovely!


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> No, my MCE machine cost about £100, was only a P4 with 512MB, MCE does NOT need a powerful machine.


I'm intrigued as to how? The OEM CD of MCE itself appears to cost around £75 alone! Admittedly I've not looked into this too much.

This is an avenue I too have been thinking about for when TiVo is no more.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> If your Tivo kicks the bucket I feel sure you will buy another one on Ebay Carl  :up:


You have a point 



Pete77 said:


> So only if Tivo UK withdraws UK service altogether one day and our forum gurus have by then lost interest in supprting an alternate data source ... will you ever stop using your Tivo.


Pretty much.



Pete77 said:


> or if a far better product than Tivo S1 ever comes along (a UK Tivo S3 for instance)


Stop it


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

TCM2007 said:


> Come and join us in sunny MCE land; the water's lovely!


 My issue at the moment is that the MCE is in the attic, and I can't stream recorded content from it to my TV without buying an XBOX as an extender, unless I move the PC to the living room, and it's too loud for that.

If I could stream the dvrms files from MCE to my PS3 I'd love to do that.

I can stream any mpeg file from the PC using the new firmware on the PS3, but sadly it doesn't currently work streaming anything the PS3 won't natively support. Hopefully transcoding will come soon. Until then, unless I could automatically convert everything the MCE recorded into MPEGs then it isn't viable.

For specific films/shows I've recorded on the MCE where I've had a clash, I then use red kawas excellent free PS3 convert software, convert to an Mpeg and stream to the PS3. Not ideal tho....


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Just get a 360; I'm sure the'll be even cheaper in the run up to Xmas.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Just get a 360; I'm sure the'll be even cheaper in the run up to Xmas.


The only 360 that I'm aware of is a Norton/Symantec software based one. Perhaps you'd care to elaborate for those of us totally out of touch with the Xbox and streaming type worlds.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Your honour, an XBox 360 is a "console" used by young people for playing of "videogames" on their television. They are quite popular, I'm led to beleive m'lud.


----------



## alextegg (May 21, 2002)

I would, but hard to justify to the mrs when there's a bigger, better and more expensive PS3 sat alongside it


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> Your honour, an XBox 360 is a "console" used by young people for playing of "videogames" on their television. They are quite popular, I'm led to beleive m'lud.


But you mean that in addition to showing these televisual games thingamejigs that we used to have even in my younger day that these XBox pieces of devilishness can also play programs you may have possibly requisitioned (no doubt illegally) via what I understand is a process known as downloading on something that they call the Internet?

Fortunately we legal coves still have nothing to do with all that sort of thing and still require all court documents to be submitted on paper and copied in quadruplicate and signed in ink.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

alextegg said:


> I would, but hard to justify to the mrs when there's a bigger, better and more expensive PS3 sat alongside it


But are you able to object when she buys another pair of shoes or another dress without consulting you in advance.


----------



## tivofromdayone (Aug 19, 2005)

did somebody really open the can of worms that is 'my games machine is better than yours' in a thread about Eastenders? Wow! it's a crazy world. By the way, my tivo did what was expected regarding Eastenders, that is to say it ignored it's existence totally and recorded something else, like it always has. Good old Tivo.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

tivofromdayone said:


> By the way, my tivo did what was expected regarding Eastenders, that is to say it ignored it's existence totally and recorded something else, like it always has.


Yes one can only begin to imagine the suffering of a Tivo forced to record EastEnders and/or Coronation St on a regular basis.

Its the sort of thing that could encourage even the normally most reliable of Tivos to become stuck at Powering Up.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

Pete77 said:


> But you mean that in addition to showing these televisual games thingamejigs that we used to have even in my younger day that these XBox pieces of devilishness can also play programs you may have possibly requisitioned (no doubt illegally) via what I understand is a process known as downloading on something that they call the Internet?
> 
> Fortunately we legal coves still have nothing to do with all that sort of thing and still require all court documents to be submitted on paper and copied in quadruplicate and signed in ink.


No, not at all. A 360 will play all the TV programmes recorded quite legally on you Media Centre PC. In fact the interface is idential to the MCE PC and other than the absence of a large beige box in your living room you would be unaware that your TV was not directly connected to the PC. So every TV in the house has access to all  your recorded programmes, and can watch live TV, browse the guide, set up season passes etc.. It's very cool.

MSFT have actually gone to some lengths to make it hard to play downloaded stuff via a 360 - unless you dowlaod it from the XBox Live video dowload store, of course!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

TCM2007 said:


> It's very cool.


Strange that this device should be cool to the touch. I always understood that these electronic devices often become quite warm after some hours of connection to the electricity supply?



> MSFT have actually gone to some lengths to make it hard to play downloaded stuff via a 360 - unless you dowlaod it from the XBox Live video dowload store, of course!


But nothing that a resourceful individual such as yourself not troubled by the legal niceties of copyright laws has not so far managed to circumvent I would suspect.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

Well you could always buy one of the AppleTV boxes...
Main computer sits upstairs out of the way and the little AppleTV (100mmx100mmx30mm) sits quietly next to the TV downstairs syncing and streaming al day. 

But thats only if you could prise yourself away from Mr Gates...

Ooooh didnt records EastEnders... Life is at an end. Wait for the Omibus on Sunday.


----------

